# Corsair K30, Makros wollen einfach nicht funktionieren



## Gamer090 (8. September 2015)

Hi zusammen

Habe seit Heute die Corsair K30 und bin auch zufrieden aber  Makros erstellen ist schwerer als ich dachte, denn es klappt überhaupt nicht. Ich habe die Software dazu erst Heute heruntergeladen und auf der Corsair Webseite ist auch nur ein Download vorhanden dazu. 

Habe auch schon die PDF Anleitung angeschaut und so gemacht wie es dort steht aber es passiert nix wenn ich die jeweilige G-Taste drücke, die normalen Tasten funktionieren aber.

Nutze Win10 und habe keinen anderen PC da um es zu testen, so schwer kann das echt nicht sein oder?

EDIT: Fast vergessen, das Symbol landet nie bei der Uhr vom Treiber und die Profile sind auf der Tastatur gespeichert.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2015)

Hi Gamer090,

gib bitte einmal ein Beispiel, wie du ein bestimmtes Makro anlegst. Dann kann ich dir hoffentlich besser helfen die Programmierung dieser zu verstehen.

Grüße


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2015)

Hi Bluebeard, hier meine Reihenfolge:



Links im treiber die Taste auswählen
G6 -> (Beispiel) Namen für das Makro eintippen
Erweiterte Optionen -> Basisbefehle -> Tastenanschlag
Neben dem Wort Tastenanschlag auf + drücken
Die gewünschte Taste drücken sobald sich das neue Fenster öffnet
In der Pfrofilverwaltung auf Anwendung zuweisen
Spiel exe auswählen und bestätigen
Auf K30 speichern klicken
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2015)

Hi Gamer090!

Das liest sich schon mal richtig. Welche Taste wählst du im Schritt 5 aus und welche .exe vom Spiel wird bei Schritt 6 zugewiesen?

Funktioniert die Ausführung des Makros gar nicht oder wird diese überall eingesetzt? Möchtest du z.B. in Windows ein eigenes Profil nutzen, so weise dem Standardprofil die explorer.exe im Windows-Verzeichnis zu.

Grüße


----------

